

Ask HN: Is Drupal suitable for an AppStore? - Immortalin

Hi, I am creating an AppStore for western indie app&#x2F;software&#x2F;game developers who wish to penetrate the chinese market. Is it feasible to use Drupal? I am a desktop developer with little experience in web development so I am hoping Drupal would make things easier..
======
debacle
In what ways does Drupal fit your use case over a more abstract framework like
Symfony? Drupal is notoriously slow, and I've never really enjoyed working
with it as a programmer (though it does have some nice, albeit dangerous,
features if you are a non-programmer).

~~~
tarminian
Drupal 8 is now built on top of Symfony. Slow? Never had that experience, it
has always been super fast for me. It runs on php, and that is dangerous in
and of itself.

------
minimaxir
Plugins are the equivalent of an App Store for CMSes.

